# ontario....advice asap please



## tsj1 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have submitted my application for permanent residency in ontario as a skilled worker, as I had got more than the required points which is 67.

How long does it normally take for the whole process to be completed and me being told If I am successful that I have been approved for permanent residency.

The representative I have sued is David Cohen, he came with a good rapport, and commenst by numerous people over the net.
It will cost me under £1000 to get all the paperwork sent and submitted to the relevant embassy.

What should I be doing, applying for jobs now or not? PLEASE ADVISE.
When am I looking to move if successful...2,3,4 years time?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

Between 36 and 40 months I would say. You letter of acknowledgement will say quite clearly "you should not expect to hear from us for ..XXX months"
We found this accurate.Check the CIC website for latest processing times. Sorry if this is a shock, a lot of people think it will be quick but I beleive there is a huge back load of applications. Good News ? 94% of applicants get accepted.


----------

